# Thornhill saddles? And other questions



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What size seat are you?

I'm selling my Ovation Close Contact saddle. Seat size 16.5 medium tree.

It has the normal wear and tear, but is in great condtion.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a Thornhill ProAm which is a close contact jumping saddle and i've had it for 3yrs and it still looks brand new and i ride in it 6 days a weeks! I love it, i've used and rode in all kinds of brands but i love my Thornhill the best so i would agree will ur trainer and strongly suggest you getting one.I ride Jumpers/Eventing. Since I got mine, it improved my balance and jumping position as well, and i just felt a lot more secure in my Thornhill than i did my previous saddle.


As far as the jointed stirrups, i have them as well bc i have a bad ankle and it improved my balance and helps me keep my heels down so much better and relieves a lot of pressure that you have in ur ankles a lot more than regular stirrups.


----------



## jumping' jimmie (Aug 7, 2008)

*saddles*

I have a devox i love it... i do hunter/jumper and it helps me with my two point and leg grip


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

My seat size is a 17 and I think I might get a wide tree for my horse. I bought my current saddle before I found my horse and I think a little wider tree might be good for her.

Also, I think I will look into those jointed stirrups. I have a feeling they could help me a lot. I ordered a pair of those cheese grater pads so hopefully those will help as well.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Unless I could find a Devoucoux at a nice discounted price, those are a little out of my range. That is why my trainer suggested those two brands, because she has the Thornhill 24k and loves it, and she loves the Toulouse that another barn lady has. They are a little lower priced.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have the herm sprenger bow balance stirrups. My knees would hurt if i was in the saddle too long, and i haven't had any knee pain since i got them.

They do have some ability to tilt down, but i haven't really noticed.. but my heels are always down.


----------



## jumping' jimmie (Aug 7, 2008)

*tack*

Irish rider you might be able to get one used for maybe 2,000-3,500 but i don't know really what your price range is it might be to much


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't tried a Thornhill but I have ridden in a M. Toulouse. It's ok. I think it's along the same lines as a pessoa, maybe not quite as nice? (I think i heard that they're somehow related to pessoa). Have you checked ebay for a Devoucoux? You can find some great deals on there and there is a SIGNIFICANT difference between those! 

Just curious, what does your trainer not like about the Princeton? My friend (who rides hunters) has it and loves it. She's got a great leg in it. 

I have the jointed stirrups and I think they're great. I personally don't love the cheesegrater pads. They're ok, but I actually think they're too sticky. I have some metal pads that look like the typical white rubber fillis pads? (little pyramid shaped points) They are AMAZING! Sticky, but if I were to fall off I my feet would actually come out of the stirrup.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I was hoping to keep the cost under $2k. More around $1,500. 

I am constantly on eBay looking for saddles and other tack so I know you can get good deals. No good deals on Devoucoux yet but it's one of my searches. 

My trainer said that Argentina leather is crap (her words exactly), so she hates the leather on my saddle, which is still a little stiff because it's not quite broken in. She doesn't like the shape, etc. The list goes on and on. 

I do like the Pessoas but I heard they run a little narrow. I'm always on the lookout for one of those too. Any ideas what models are ideal for doing hunters?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

The older pessoas (the better quality ones) were made in France but I think the new ones are made in argentina. I'd look into it! Most hunter people ride in either the Gen-X or the A/O. One has a deeper seat then the other. The Blythe Tait is an all purpose eventing saddle though, so I wouldn't recommend that. 

I found my Delgrange through ebay. I watched an item that didn't sell, and then emailed them an offer. So I got an almost $4000 saddle for only $1800! Never oiled, barely broken in! (she was in a huge hurry to sell) I think it rides very similarly to a Devoucoux (if not better!) but that's my personal preference. I also got an almost brand new Antares for only $2400. Even the Antares dealer said I got an amazing deal. Good luck!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a note.. the french made saddles (Antares, Devoucoux, Delgrange, etc) tend to run small. I'm a 16.5 in most saddles, but a 17 in the french brands.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

So I rode in my trainers Thornhill for my lesson yesterday and I loved it. I did feel the difference in my position and it was a great saddle to ride in. So now I am on the lookout for a good deal on one if I can find it. I

Just a side note, my trainer also had the jointed stirrups on her saddle so I rode in those and I didn't notice any difference at all from the regular stirrups so I think they might be money wasted on me. She also had the cheese graters and those I did notice a difference on so I have a pair coming in the mail.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> So I rode in my trainers Thornhill for my lesson yesterday and I loved it. I did feel the difference in my position and it was a great saddle to ride in. So now I am on the lookout for a good deal on one if I can find it. I
> 
> Just a side note, my trainer also had the jointed stirrups on her saddle so I rode in those and I didn't notice any difference at all from the regular stirrups so I think they might be money wasted on me. She also had the cheese graters and those I did notice a difference on so I have a pair coming in the mail.


yay another one converted lol! I have the jointed stirrups too, but i have a really bad ankle so if i didnt use them i wouldnt be able to ride. for some people it helps others it doesnt. my friend has a problem keeping her heels down but when she rides in my stirrups she doesnt but i'm so glad you like the Thornhills and you can b assured they last soooo long and stay in great shape.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I am excited. I need to sell my saddle first before I can really afford one but unless something happens to sway me in a different direction I plan on getting a Thornhill.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

I have some Thornhills for sale - new and used. My customers LOVE them.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

I have one on the website for $500 off..... http://gallopinggrape.com/protrainer24kclosecontact.aspx
There's also a used one, here for $390. http://gallopinggrape.com/lucindagreenthorogoodsaddle.aspx


----------

